

Forem: Rails 3 forum engine (work in progress) - thibaut_barrere
https://github.com/radar/forem

======
instakill
I was actually thinking the other day if there are any forum gems. Does it
support rails 2.3.5?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I have no idea - given it's very new, it's likely to only support Rails 3.

You may want to have a look at this for Rails 2.3 (not tested by myself):

<https://github.com/wbharding/savage-beast>

<https://github.com/courtenay/altered_beast>

~~~
instakill
Will give them a look. Thanks.

